# growing old with the cartier love bracelet



## daluu

i recently purchased my first cartier love bracelet!   (pics on my blog)

i've also gotten one deep scratch on it already ush:

wondering how a love bracelet looks over time? i know it doesn't look shiny and new forever, but does it start looking dull and "cheap" like it's worn out or something? don't get me wrong...i LOVE it. just wonder if it still looks good over time.

TIA!


----------



## Phillyfan

Everyone will have different opinions on this. It won't look "cheap" but it definitely doesn't stay as shiny. I think those of us that have these bracelets get used to it and have to accept and embrace the scratches. I wish it would always stay shiny but that is not possible with this piece.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

It's 18k gold; it will never look cheap.  The scratches will give it a nice patina that gives it a nice soft glowy look.


----------



## thegraceful1

You can always take it for a polish at any Cartier Boutique (I dont know how much they charge) and it will look as new, but as my SA recommended not to do it so much, because when it get polish gold will be removed.  I have mine for a couple of years with small scratches but still looks gorgeous


----------



## daluu

Hokaplan said:


> Everyone will have different opinions on this. It won't look "cheap" but it definitely doesn't stay as shiny. I think those of us that have these bracelets get used to it and have to accept and embrace the scratches. I wish it would always stay shiny but that is not possible with this piece.



the first scratch was probably the hardest


----------



## daluu

Kitsunegrl said:


> It's 18k gold; it will never look cheap.  The scratches will give it a nice patina that gives it a nice soft glowy look.



the soft glowy look i can go for. my concern comes from seeing different kinds of metal age badly so i'm trying to look into the future.


----------



## daluu

thegraceful1 said:


> You can always take it for a polish at any Cartier Boutique (I dont know how much they charge) and it will look as new, but as my SA recommended not to do it so much, because when it get polish gold will be removed.  I have mine for a couple of years with small scratches but still looks gorgeous



yeah, i don't plan to get it polished because i don't want to lose any gold. it's comforting to know that it still looks gorgeous after a few years


----------



## CharmingCharms

I'm sorry to hear about the early scratch but Cartier Love Bracelets have been around since 1969. Just know that it's not like any old piece of jewelry and it's definitely not a short-lived trend. It's a bracelet that will be appreciated while it ages.


----------



## nonobbcc

The Love Bracelet is definitely a classic piece.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Great topic! I just recently purchased mine as well and have been babying it! I am excited to see how she ages as well! How often do you ladies tighten the screws?


----------



## VuittonsLover

I was in Cartier on Rodeo yesterday.. and the SA tried a new one on next to my old one.. much to my demise.  ( i cant get another one..LOL)  and OMG!  What a difference.  If forgot mine had a mirror shine once.

I still think it looks good even with its millions of surface scratches.. but nothing like a brand new one.


----------



## daluu

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Great topic! I just recently purchased mine as well and have been babying it! I am excited to see how she ages as well! How often do you ladies tighten the screws?



whoo hoo! what color did you get?

the s.a. told me to tighten the screws at least once a week because the screws loosen when we knock our bracelets around. it's like $60 to replace ONE screw ush:


----------



## daluu

VuittonsLover said:


> I was in Cartier on Rodeo yesterday.. and the SA tried a new one on next to my old one.. much to my demise.  ( i cant get another one..LOL)  and OMG!  What a difference.  If forgot mine had a mirror shine once.
> 
> I still think it looks good even with its millions of surface scratches.. but nothing like a brand new one.



the s.a. said folks buy all three (yg, pink gold, wg) and wear it on the same wrist to mimic the trinity ring. hot idea but not hot for the wallet 

i'm glad you say it still looks good. so is an aged love bracelet dull looking or is there a glow to it? what color metal do you have?


----------



## nonobbcc

daluu:  having all three (yg, rg, wg) would be great.  just too bad that they are so expensive.  i just got my 3rd one, wg, used from ebay.  only way i could afford a 3rd one.


----------



## rogicoco

daluu said:


> the first scratch was probably the hardest


 My first scratch was when my husband was putting the bracelet on at the store where we bought it. As he was putting in  the screw the screwdriver slipped and made a huge scratch. I was so upset. Now i have the bracelet for few year and it is still shiny.


----------



## rogicoco

rogicoco said:


> My first scratch was when my husband was putting the bracelet on at the store where we bought it. As he was putting in the screw the screwdriver slipped and made a huge scratch. I was so upset. Now i have the bracelet for few year and it is still shiny.


here is a picture of my bracelet now after 3 years of everyday wear


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

daluu said:


> whoo hoo! what color did you get?
> 
> the s.a. told me to tighten the screws at least once a week because the screws loosen when we knock our bracelets around. it's like $60 to replace ONE screw ush:


I originally bought the cuff but returned it for the full bracelet! So happy I did! I got the yg because my husband has already given me the matching ring. I'm so in love with the bracelet. R u enjoying yours?

Thanks for the tip on the tightening! Will do today


----------



## daluu

nonobbcc said:


> daluu:  having all three (yg, rg, wg) would be great.  just too bad that they are so expensive.  i just got my 3rd one, wg, used from ebay.  only way i could afford a 3rd one.



oh wow awesome! do you have a pic somewhere for me to look it up. sounds gorgeous


----------



## daluu

rogicoco said:


> My first scratch was when my husband was putting the bracelet on at the store where we bought it. As he was putting in  the screw the screwdriver slipped and made a huge scratch. I was so upset. Now i have the bracelet for few year and it is still shiny.




omg, for that same reason my fiance DIDN'T want to screw the screws for me. he was pretty nervous he would slip up. 

after 3 years, your bracelet still looks so shiny and beautiful.  do you baby it because it looks brand new!


----------



## daluu

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> I originally bought the cuff but returned it for the full bracelet! So happy I did! I got the yg because my husband has already given me the matching ring. I'm so in love with the bracelet. R u enjoying yours?
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the tightening! Will do today



i tried the cuff on at the boutique and i thought it was painful putting it on. the edges scraped my skin and left welts on me for the day. i totally LOOOOOOVE this bracelet. one of my best jewelry purchases ever 

are you eyeing any other cartier items?


----------



## cartier_love

rogicoco said:


> here is a picture of my bracelet now after 3 years of everyday wear



I'll alwaus go to Cartier to have mine taken off. I'd kill my wife! Your bracelet looks in great shape after 3 years. Can you  show a picture of the scratch?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

daluu said:


> i tried the cuff on at the boutique and i thought it was painful putting it on. the edges scraped my skin and left welts on me for the day. i totally LOOOOOOVE this bracelet. one of my best jewelry purchases ever
> 
> are you eyeing any other cartier items?


Of coarse I'm always eyeing something haha! I agree one of the greatest purchases! I'm totally loving it! Did you get yours tight or a bit loose? I got mine a bit loose because I thought I didn't want it so tight i didn't have any room. Are you eyeing any other goodies?


----------



## rogicoco

daluu said:


> omg, for that same reason my fiance DIDN'T want to screw the screws for me. he was pretty nervous he would slip up.
> 
> after 3 years, your bracelet still looks so shiny and beautiful.  do you baby it because it looks brand new!


 I don't baby it. i wear it everyday to work and vacations. I sleep and do everything with it. however I do not stack other bracelets with it Mybe i would other love bracelets with it. Otherwise i don't even think about it.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

rogicoco said:


> I don't baby it. i wear it everyday to work and vacations. I sleep and do everything with it. however I do not stack other bracelets with it Mybe i would other love bracelets with it. Otherwise i don't even think about it.


I totally agree i leave the bracelet on its own on my wrist to make its statement.


----------



## rogicoco

cartier_love said:


> I'll alwaus go to Cartier to have mine taken off. I'd kill my wife! Your bracelet looks in great shape after 3 years. Can you show a picture of the scratch?


this is the best i could do because it reflects things when i tried taking a picture. i hope you can see it


----------



## Phillyfan

Hard to make out from picture. Is it just above lower screw and to the right? Anyway, no one looks at bracelet that closely and studies it! I have to decide in the next few months if I should get a YG one. Enjoy!


----------



## cartier_love

The scratch isn't bad at all. I was expecting some huge scratch. I can't wait to get one!


----------



## rogicoco

cartier_love said:


> The scratch isn't bad at all. I was expecting some huge scratch. I can't wait to get one!


 It is hard to see in these pictures but it is from the screw where you close it all the way to the first screw up. It felt the same way as if someone would scratch your new car before leaving the showroom. Over time it buffed itself somehow so it is not as noticible as it did when it first happened. My husband said that it his special mark of love on my bracelet and only i will have it At that time i did not feel all that love and was upset.
I don't think about it anymore and the rest of it is beautiful. i also have my rose gold love ring. You should get your bracelet. I know you will love it.


----------



## daluu

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Of coarse I'm always eyeing something haha! I agree one of the greatest purchases! I'm totally loving it! Did you get yours tight or a bit loose? I got mine a bit loose because I thought I didn't want it so tight i didn't have any room. Are you eyeing any other goodies?



i like my bracelets fitted so i got the size 16. i still have room around the bracelet though and can turn it depending on where i'm turning my bracelet on my wrist. 

i am LOVING the trinity ring with the one band of diamonds. i tried the trinity with diamonds on all three bands and thought it was really blingy but too luxurious for my lifestyle  omg i'm going to save for that one!


----------



## daluu

rogicoco said:


> this is the best i could do because it reflects things when i tried taking a picture. i hope you can see it



it's actually not very deep looking at all. whew!


----------



## daluu

Hokaplan said:


> Hard to make out from picture. Is it just above lower screw and to the right? Anyway, no one looks at bracelet that closely and studies it! I have to decide in the next few months if I should get a YG one. Enjoy!



do you plan to wear on same wrist with your other love bracelet? yg with stones or plain? 

the love bracelet is such a fun, beautiful item. i love how it looks on the wrist!


----------



## daluu

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Of coarse I'm always eyeing something haha! I agree one of the greatest purchases! I'm totally loving it! Did you get yours tight or a bit loose? I got mine a bit loose because I thought I didn't want it so tight i didn't have any room. Are you eyeing any other goodies?




btw, what are you eyeing?


----------



## daluu

cartier_love said:


> I'll alwaus go to Cartier to have mine taken off. I'd kill my wife! Your bracelet looks in great shape after 3 years. Can you  show a picture of the scratch?



at the boutique, the s.a. had taped the flat part of the screw driver so even if they slipped, it wouldn't scratch. your wife can still help you screw and unscrew it unless you live close to the boutique. i don't suggest you taking it off or putting it on often though because i was told it messes up the screws. you will LOVE it.


----------



## cartier_love

I can't decide between YG or WG. My wedding band is YG but I wear SS watches. Any ideas? The SA just say it's a personal preference. I love both!


----------



## daluu

cartier_love said:


> I can't decide between YG or WG. My wedding band is YG but I wear SS watches. Any ideas? The SA just say it's a personal preference. I love both!



personally, i think a really scratched up wg bracelet looks like steel. i didn't like that look especially since i plan to wear it forever.

if your concern is mixing metals, then it really is a personal preference. i mix metals all the time and i think it still looks great. it adds variety to the look and makes the bracelet stand out. if you need a vote, i would say go for the yg.

i saw this hot looking gentleman wearing a rg love bracelet with a bunch of woven/thread (?) bracelets and it looked hawt! it's the best unisex bracelet ever.


----------



## cartier_love

daluu said:


> personally, i think a really scratched up wg bracelet looks like steel. i didn't like that look especially since i plan to wear it forever.
> 
> if your concern is mixing metals, then it really is a personal preference. i mix metals all the time and i think it still looks great. it adds variety to the look and makes the bracelet stand out. if you need a vote, i would say go for the yg.
> 
> i saw this hot looking gentleman wearing a rg love bracelet with a bunch of woven/thread (?) bracelets and it looked hawt! it's the best unisex bracelet ever.



Rose Gold for a guy? I thought that was for women. I guess I could tru one next time.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

daluu said:


> btw, what are you eyeing?


I'm eyeing a few things. I have to check out the trinity ring. I'm in love actually with the wedding band with a single diamond, wonder how it would look with my love yg ring I have now. I also love the pendant with the screw? I honestly want it all haha


----------



## rogicoco

cartier_love said:


> Rose Gold for a guy? I thought that was for women. I guess I could tru one next time.


 mine is rg but it is not too pink. My husband has rose gold jager watch that looks amazing. i think both men and women can wear it rg.


----------



## yunwendy

Rogicoco: I agree that rg is not too pink.  It actually looks a lot like yg from a distance, but I guess it really depends on one's skin pigmentation.


----------



## yunwendy

I find that scratches on wg is a lot more pronounced than on yg or rg.


----------



## VuittonsLover

daluu said:


> the s.a. said folks buy all three (yg, pink gold, wg) and wear it on the same wrist to mimic the trinity ring. hot idea but not hot for the wallet
> 
> i'm glad you say it still looks good. so is an aged love bracelet dull looking or is there a glow to it? what color metal do you have?



I have two I wear on the same wrist.

rose gold & yellow gold 6 diamond.

rose gold is 2 years old and the yellow gold is 1 years old..

and they have the same exact amount of scratches.  I still think its shiny and new looking... that is if you don't put it right next to a brand new one.. which shines like a mirror.


----------



## yunwendy

VuittonsLover said:


> I have two I wear on the same wrist.
> 
> rose gold & yellow gold 6 diamond.
> 
> rose gold is 2 years old and the yellow gold is 1 years old..
> 
> and they have the same exact amount of scratches.  I still think its shiny and new looking... that is if you don't put it right next to a brand new one.. which shines like a mirror.



rg & yg with diamonds sounds like a very lovely combination.  very subtle difference in tone (yg vs rg), and some diamonds for fire.  i like that.


----------



## daluu

cartier_love said:


> Rose Gold for a guy? I thought that was for women. I guess I could tru one next time.



the name is a real misnomer to call it pink gold because it doesn't look pink at all. cartier pg is probably a shade rosier than the yg, but you will hardly see the difference. i only saw a slight difference when it was set side by side. anyways, the gentleman i saw the pg love bracelet on had a ton of scratches on his (either it's really old piece or he is super careless) but the patina looked awesome. you should def try on all 3 if possible with your watch and ring and choose from what you see. i think you will love it. so excited for you!


----------



## daluu

VuittonsLover said:


> I have two I wear on the same wrist.
> 
> rose gold & yellow gold 6 diamond.
> 
> rose gold is 2 years old and the yellow gold is 1 years old..
> 
> and they have the same exact amount of scratches.  I still think its shiny and new looking... that is if you don't put it right next to a brand new one.. which shines like a mirror.



the yg with 6 diamonds sound drool worthy


----------



## daluu

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> I'm eyeing a few things. I have to check out the trinity ring. I'm in love actually with the wedding band with a single diamond, wonder how it would look with my love yg ring I have now. I also love the pendant with the screw? I honestly want it all haha



i tried the love necklace but didn't like how thick the chain was  i love the dainty thin tiffany chains...too bad. 

i'm not a watch wearer, but BOY, that balloon bleu looked HOT on my wrist


----------



## Jayne1

Kitsunegrl said:


> It's 18k gold; it will never look cheap.  The scratches will give it a nice patina that gives it a nice soft glowy look.


I agree.  

We have to accept those scratches.  They develop slowly over time and it's not a huge shock.  It just happens, but it still looks good of course.


----------



## Jayne1

VuittonsLover said:


> I was in Cartier on Rodeo yesterday.. and the SA tried a new one on next to my old one.. much to my demise.  ( i cant get another one..LOL)  and OMG!  *What a difference.  If forgot mine had a mirror shine once.*
> 
> I still think it looks good even with its millions of surface scratches.. but nothing like a brand new one.


I know! I see people post pictures of their new ones here and mine don't have that high shine at all!  In certain lights, I think mine still looks shiny until I see these new ones!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

daluu said:


> i tried the love necklace but didn't like how thick the chain was  i love the dainty thin tiffany chains...too bad.
> 
> i'm not a watch wearer, but BOY, that balloon bleu looked HOT on my wrist


You crack me up! I bought a rolex in hopes I would fall in love with wearing a watch, didn't quite work out the way I would have liked. I love jewelry, it's part of you. It's funny...my husband always supports jewelry purchases, because I always wear it!!! I did check out the trinity ring, it's jaw dropping!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Interesting to read that Ilovehandbags27 - I'm not a watch wearer either, but I always wonder if I had something fab like a Cartier, if I *could* be.  I might have a MK coming for my bday, that will be  good starter.


----------



## daluu

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> You crack me up! I bought a rolex in hopes I would fall in love with wearing a watch, didn't quite work out the way I would have liked. I love jewelry, it's part of you. It's funny...my husband always supports jewelry purchases, because I always wear it!!! I did check out the trinity ring, it's jaw dropping!



oh my YOU'RE funny. i haven't worn a watch for over 10 years but i'm sitting here making reasons about whether or not it's time for me to start 

i would go for rolex too...what made you decide to pick that up instead of another brand?


----------



## cartier_love

I was in Beverly Hills recently. I tried on a YG (size 21) bracelet. The SA told me I should get it cleaned regularly. They would just take it off and clean it upstairs. Do you know how often they need cleaned? This isn't getting it polished, just a cleaning.


----------



## yunwendy

cartier_love said:


> I was in Beverly Hills recently. I tried on a YG (size 21) bracelet. The SA told me I should get it cleaned regularly. They would just take it off and clean it upstairs. Do you know how often they need cleaned? This isn't getting it polished, just a cleaning.



I have my bracelets and rings cleaned (free cleaning) about once a year at the store.  I have not yet hand any of my pieces polished yet.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

lanasyogamama said:


> Interesting to read that Ilovehandbags27 - I'm not a watch wearer either, but I always wonder if I had something fab like a Cartier, if I *could* be.  I might have a MK coming for my bday, that will be  good starter.


Good luck! I wish I had started like you. It just wasn't for me, have to say goodbye to her


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

daluu said:


> oh my YOU'RE funny. i haven't worn a watch for over 10 years but i'm sitting here making reasons about whether or not it's time for me to start
> 
> i would go for rolex too...what made you decide to pick that up instead of another brand?


My husband is a huge watch collector. I always have loved his rolex and thought i should get one too! Too bad for me because i love the watch just hardly ever wear it. I really wish i did because watches make such a wonderful accessory. I have a thing for bracelets earrings etc too much more than watches. I envy women who wear them though everyday!!


----------



## daluu

cartier_love said:


> I was in Beverly Hills recently. I tried on a YG (size 21) bracelet. The SA told me I should get it cleaned regularly. They would just take it off and clean it upstairs. Do you know how often they need cleaned? This isn't getting it polished, just a cleaning.



hmmm, my s.a. gifted me a box with cleaning equipment and cleaning fluid but i did not ask him about a recommended cleaning schedule when i purchased my bracelet. i can see why you would need to clean it though because there's grooves that may get gunk stucked in it it. i wonder if anybody knows whether or not it is free for just a cleaning.


----------



## VuittonsLover

daluu said:


> the yg with 6 diamonds sound drool worthy



hahaa.. it probably was.. when it was new.  I cant remember that long ago.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Question: Is the love bracelet solid gold?  Does it ever dent?


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's solid 18K.   I don't know about dents.  I suppose it's possible?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Does anyone know how many grams it is?


----------



## yunwendy

AntiqueShopper said:


> Does anyone know how many grams it is?



Depends on the size.  The larger, the heavier.  Should weigh about 30-34 grams.


----------



## thegraceful1

AntiqueShopper said:


> Question: Is the love bracelet solid gold? Does it ever dent?


 
Yes it is solid 18K gold, and no it does not dent, this bracelet is very thick.


----------



## daluu

AntiqueShopper said:


> Question: Is the love bracelet solid gold?  Does it ever dent?




it's good that it's thick, given the price we pay for it  
regardless of the bracelet size, it still costs the same which technically sux for those with small wrists (like me) because there's definitely less grams in gold but you pay the same price. ack.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Well- I plan to buy mine used.  So, maybe the gram thing can work in my favor- size 17. LOL!


----------



## Contessa

See.....if this bracelet had diamonds in place of the decorative screws around it, then I may be slightly more interested 

Wonder if they make a solid gold chastity belt.......!


----------



## onegirlcreative

thegraceful1 said:


> You can always take it for a polish at any Cartier Boutique (I dont know how much they charge) and it will look as new, but as my SA recommended not to do it so much, because when it get polish gold will be removed.  I have mine for a couple of years with small scratches but still looks gorgeous



you don't even need to take it to cartier to polish. 

since i don't live near a cartier boutique, i take mine to my locally trusted jeweler whom i have been dealing with for years (bought my original e-ring from them before we got engaged).

i have done this twice now in the 2.5 years that i have had mine. 

since i work on the computer all day long, it gets scratched a little too easily for my taste, and so i just take it to my jeweler for a polish and i swear, it almost looks brand new. not only is this service free of charge, but it's done within 10 minutes. unlike cartier that has it for a few weeks, and i believe they charge $85 or more just to polish it.

sorry, but it's gold, whether or not it has the cartier name is ridiculous to me because at the end of the day, it's still a solid gold bracelet that any jeweler can polish right away&#8212;FOR FREE!

enjoy it!


----------



## onegirlcreative

cartier_love said:


> I can't decide between YG or WG. My wedding band is YG but I wear SS watches. Any ideas? The SA just say it's a personal preference. I love both!



mine is rose gold, but all of my jewelry is white gold and platinum (and my watch is stainless steel). i specifically wanted either yellow gold or rose gold so it stands out from the rest of my jewelry. i specifically didn't want it to match.


----------



## Miss Chrisi

im going to sound dumb here but what is a cartier love bracelet?
i looked it up on the website but it had so many different ones. which is the original? the one with diamonds?
and how much does it go for?


----------



## daluu

Contessa said:


> See.....if this bracelet had diamonds in place of the decorative screws around it, then I may be slightly more interested
> 
> Wonder if they make a solid gold chastity belt.......!



there are love bracelets made with diamonds. you should check out the cartier website.


----------



## daluu

Miss Chrisi said:


> im going to sound dumb here but what is a cartier love bracelet?
> i looked it up on the website but it had so many different ones. which is the original? the one with diamonds?
> and how much does it go for?



the original one is the one with the screws. all the diamonds/gemstone embellishments came later. plain rg and yg love bracelets are priced at 3,950. wg is slightly higher and platinum is the highest. you can find out the prices on the cartier website. hope that helps


----------



## Contessa

daluu said:


> there are love bracelets made with diamonds. you should check out the cartier website.


 
I've seen them thanks! 

I've been thinking......and while the story and sentiment behind these is lovely, I'd personally think these would be way more special and unique if each bracelet came with it's own special lock/screw mechanism soley for THAT bracelet. Each one would be truly one-of-a-kind.

The fact that anyone can open it with a regular slot screw driver ruins it for me somehow and defeats the purpose....in my opinion (which I hope I don't get shot for)


----------



## cartier_love

Contessa said:


> I've seen them thanks!
> 
> I've been thinking......and while the story and sentiment behind these is lovely, I'd personally think these would be way more special and unique if each bracelet came with it's own special lock/screw mechanism soley for THAT bracelet. Each one would be truly one-of-a-kind.
> 
> The fact that anyone can open it with a regular slot screw driver ruins it for me somehow and defeats the purpose....in my opinion (which I hope I don't get shot for)




I would like one with a special lock too. I think a key made in the shape of the Cartier logo would be cool.


----------



## onegirlcreative

cartier_love said:


> I would like one with a special lock too. I think a key made in the shape of the Cartier logo would be cool.



i think that's a great idea, but can you imagine if you lost that key and needed to remove it (surgery, etc.)? talk about a nightmare. especially for someone like me that doesn't live close to a cartier boutique (i believe the closest one is aspen, which is like 4 hours away), that would be a little inconvenient.

the fact that you get your own special screwdriver (even though it's only gold plated), i think is a pretty nifty idea all by itself. but if you lost it, you can still remove it without the hassle of rushing to your nearest cartier boutique to have it removed.


----------



## Contessa

onegirlcreative said:


> i think that's a great idea, but can you imagine if you lost that key and needed to remove it (surgery, etc.)? talk about a nightmare. especially for someone like me that doesn't live close to a cartier boutique (i believe the closest one is aspen, which is like 4 hours away), that would be a little inconvenient.
> 
> the fact that you get your own special screwdriver (even though it's only gold plated), i think is a pretty nifty idea all by itself. but if you lost it, you can still remove it without the hassle of rushing to your nearest cartier boutique to have it removed.


 
Some logic would have to be put into it like say, having TWO keys.....similar to that of a safe-deposit box!


----------



## daluu

onegirlcreative said:


> i think that's a great idea, but can you imagine if you lost that key and needed to remove it (surgery, etc.)? talk about a nightmare. especially for someone like me that doesn't live close to a cartier boutique (i believe the closest one is aspen, which is like 4 hours away), that would be a little inconvenient.
> 
> the fact that you get your own special screwdriver (even though it's only gold plated), i think is a pretty nifty idea all by itself. but if you lost it, you can still remove it without the hassle of rushing to your nearest cartier boutique to have it removed.



i'm totally with you on this. the fact that there's only one or two keys of its kind will most certainly mean that i will lose it  that's just how i roll....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Contessa said:


> I've seen them thanks!
> 
> 
> The fact that anyone can open it with a regular slot screw driver ruins it for me somehow and defeats the purpose....in my opinion (which I hope I don't get shot for)



How dare you!


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> How dare you!



You're lucky I like you!!!


----------



## Belle de Jour

nonobbcc said:


> i just got my 3rd one, wg, used from ebay.  only way i could afford a 3rd one.



how much should one expect to pay for any of the used love bracelets (sans diamonds) on ebay (in good condition)? not sure if the previous owner's wear would bother me, i think if there are scratches they should be from wearing it on _my_ wrist, it would fell more like a part of me that way... does anyone know what I mean?
i only feel that way with jewelry though, for bags and clothes it is a totally different story.


----------



## fifi09

daluu said:


> i tried the love necklace but didn't like how thick the chain was  i love the dainty thin tiffany chains...too bad.
> 
> i'm not a watch wearer, but BOY, that balloon bleu looked HOT on my wrist



OMG, I'm exactly the same! I wanted to get Balloon Bleu for 'AGES' but, braclet won my heart over, plus its from BF.

Balloon Bleu still on my most wanted list though. it's so so classic.simply beautiful.


----------



## daluu

i suggest you look at some rolexes too.....they are HOT as well. if i end up purchasing a watch sooner or later, i would probably lean towards the rolex. it is pretty timeless......




fifi09 said:


> OMG, I'm exactly the same! I wanted to get Balloon Bleu for 'AGES' but, braclet won my heart over, plus its from BF.
> 
> Balloon Bleu still on my most wanted list though. it's so so classic.simply beautiful.


----------



## darkangel07760

cartier_love said:


> Rose Gold for a guy? I thought that was for women. I guess I could tru one next time.


 
I think the Cartier rose gold looks great on men!  Instead of buying me an engagement ring, we are going to get matching rose gold LOVE bracelets.  Call me CRAZy but I want THAT over a diamond ring!
I am curious to see how my white gold ages.  I know that it will "gray" over time.  I should take a picture of it once a year to see how it changes!


----------



## fifi09

daluu said:


> i suggest you look at some rolexes too.....they are HOT as well. if i end up purchasing a watch sooner or later, i would probably lean towards the rolex. it is pretty timeless......



I'm not keen on Rolex AT ALL! I think it's ugly... IMO 
my 2ed down the list is CHOPARD Happy diamond  it's so fun!


----------



## fifi09

darkangel07760 said:


> I think the Cartier rose gold looks great on men!  Instead of buying me an engagement ring, we are going to get matching rose gold LOVE bracelets.  Call me CRAZy but I want THAT over a diamond ring!
> I am curious to see how my white gold ages.  I know that it will "gray" over time.  I should take a picture of it once a year to see how it changes!


bingo!!!!!
that's what exactly i did. I'm not diamond girl at all. bings doesn't do me anything. I'm more turned on by this bracelet 
so it's our engagement gift


----------



## suzie w

Cartier is forever!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I have had my love bracelet for 5 years now and I still love it! Totally worth the investment


----------



## darkangel07760

fifi09 said:


> bingo!!!!!
> That's what exactly i did. I'm not diamond girl at all. Bings doesn't do me anything. I'm more turned on by this bracelet
> So it's our engagement gift :d


 
nice.


----------



## daluu

i have a funny feeling that you will change your mind down the road  i visited the flagship rolex store and tried a few on just to "see." they look pretty hot  though the hotter ones were over 12k 




fifi09 said:


> I'm not keen on Rolex AT ALL! I think it's ugly... IMO
> my 2ed down the list is CHOPARD Happy diamond  it's so fun!


----------



## darkangel07760

Some Rolex is nice, but I think that Rolex and Cartier are very different general styles!


----------



## xoIBC

The first cut is the deepest. 

I still haven't gotten one yet. Shiny and new. I'm dreading the moment.


----------



## MISSJESSLS

I have heard that the rose gold can lose its rosy color and fade to a gold over time. Have any of you ladies experienced this and does the yellow gold change? darken ect?


----------



## goldengirl123

MISSJESSLS said:


> I have heard that the rose gold can lose its rosy color and fade to a gold over time. Have any of you ladies experienced this and does the yellow gold change? darken ect?


I've worn my plain YG LOVE bracelet for two years. It has stayed the same color.


----------



## Bother Free

MISSJESSLS said:


> I have heard that the rose gold can lose its rosy color and fade to a gold over time. Have any of you ladies experienced this and does the yellow gold change? darken ect?


I purchased my PG with 4 diamonds Love bracelet in 2013 and the pinkness has faded. My YG Love with 4 diamonds was purchased in 2014 and it hasn't darkened or faded. I still love Cartier PG though.


----------



## koprincess

MISSJESSLS said:


> I have heard that the rose gold can lose its rosy color and fade to a gold over time. Have any of you ladies experienced this and does the yellow gold change? darken ect?




I have a rose gold ring that I got in April of 2013 and wore on and off for a year. I've been wearing it 24/7 for the last year and I just got a rose gold love and there isn't any color difference. Just scratches.. Not sure if the bracelet loses more color than the rings..


----------

